# It's OFFICIAL! We've ADOPTED "SAHARA!"



## GrayWolf (Feb 19, 2006)

Today although the weather haunted for quite a few miles we arrived at our destination, and it was a definite *SUCCESS!* 



:happyboogie:We have OFFICIALLY ADOPTED "SAHARA!":happyboogie:




We arranged to bring her home on Wednesday October 13, 2010. We were lucky enough to persuade the Rescue to give us a few days' grace in order to *"thoroughly puppy proof our home!" *:halogsd: :gsdbeggin:

She is absolutely gorgeous and warmed up to us immediately! *She* *did not display any form or shyness nor aloofness! *
:happyboogie:* "SAHARA" *is a *HEALTHY HAPPY BOUNCING BABY GIRL!*:happyboogie:


:groovy:*Whomever fostered her for the two months prior to her arrival did a wonderful job!*:groovy:




:gsdsit:* I'd like to "Thank" everyone who has offered their suggestions and input concerning "how to select a Reputable Rescue!" *:gsdsit:


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 13, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

She so feminine looking and sweet congrats


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

So happy for all of you! I'm sure it was love at first sight, she looks like such a sweetheart and you must be too. What's her name going to be?


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

She is beautiful!! Congratulations!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Where will she stay til you get to bring her home? Congrats to you, I look forward to updates with your new girl!!


----------



## GrayWolf (Feb 19, 2006)

Right now the names we are considering are: _Georgia (where she is from), Willow, Ariel and Sara._I am still open to suggestions! :gsdbeggin:


----------



## GrayWolf (Feb 19, 2006)

She will be housed at the Eleventh Hour Rescue, 861 Route 10, Randolph, New Jersey. The Rescue recently acquired this spacious boarding kennel, which is very well kept.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!! She is a cutie.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Still love the name Georgia-she's sweet as a peach. Hey, Peaches isn't bad!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Yippee, congrats she is beautiful.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats! She looks beautiful


----------



## Lorelei (Aug 9, 2010)

Woo! How exciting!!

Congratulations to you! And to your new girl!


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Stosh said:


> Still love the name Georgia-she's sweet as a peach. Hey, Peaches isn't bad!


Hey, Peaches is a cute name!

She's a real cutie!!  :congratulations:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a big congrats ! I'm so glad she will work out for you!! I still like the name Georgia,,she somehow looks like a "georgia" ) Definately keep us updated and of course we want pictures when you get her!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Congratulations--that's great news. She is adorable. 

I would get her ASAP as the kennel stay could be stressful for her.


----------



## snide (Sep 28, 2010)

Beautiful pup! Congrats!


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

She's so pretty, congrats! I like Georgia. I would have no willpower and would bring her home right this second, lol!


----------



## GrayWolf (Feb 19, 2006)

We have to move some stuff she might get into, and I want to avoid all possibilities of injury or accident with this precious bundle of love!

P.S. I really wanted to take last night, but I'd rather be "safe" than sorry!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

When are you bringing her home?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Ohh that is going to be one loooong ten days!!! Congratulations on your new family member! So glad you stuck with wanting to rescue, and just kept looking until you found the right dog for you.


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh she is so gorgeous, I like Georgia best as well. I cant wait to see picture updates on her


----------



## GrayWolf (Feb 19, 2006)

I am counting down the hours I can hardly wait! I contacted the individual at the Eleventh Hour Rescue by Email this afternoon, and I am waiting for a response to confirm a pick up time for Wednesday October 6, 2010.


We toyed with "names" once again. My husband likes "Erin Ariel" both are pretty, meaningful and soft sounding. "Erin" is Celtic meaning Peace, and "Ariel" means "Lioness Of God." I am still partial to "Georgia," which is derived from Greek meaning "Earth."


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

Well congrats she is adorable. You might have better luck with a name once she settles in and you see some of her personality.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

She's a beauty ... Congratulations !


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Yes, she is a pretty girl. I hope it all works out for you and her to have a great life.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Congratulations!!! I am so glad for you and her.
Sarah


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Absolutely adorable! :wub: Congratulations to you and thank you so much for rescuing - have a wonderful life together......
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## GrayWolf (Feb 19, 2006)

Both of us feel so good knowing we saved a life! Thanks to the fantastic members of the forum I learned what makes a "Reputable Rescue." My next pup :gsdsit: will be rescue too! :happyboogie:


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

beautiful dog!


----------



## Navah (Aug 10, 2010)

I cant get over how gorgeous she is! She is so lady like looking. Congrats! Im so excited for you. I cant wait to see more pics of this cutie.


----------



## GrayWolf (Feb 19, 2006)

She's calm, playful, mannerly, :gsdbeggin: inquisitive and loves affection! What more can I ask for? :gsdsit:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Congratulations!! She is beautiful!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Why did she end up in a shelter?


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

What an adorable girl!!


----------



## GrayWolf (Feb 19, 2006)

> Stosh Asked: "Why did she end up in a shelter?"


She is coming from a rural area in the state of northern Georgia. From what it looks like people who have fallen on hard times either give up their dogs to animal control(they are not concerned whether the shelter will put the dog down), or turn them loose letting them fend for themselves. I think she was let go because they couldn't afford to feed her, she came up on the transport with several other Shepherds and large dogs, which were found a strays. And these adults were nearly starved to death before the rescue took them and fostered them. Luckily, she wasn't starved.


----------

